# 1997 200SX SE



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My cardomain site is listed in my sig, go there for more info/pics. I swapped out the plastic VC with a powdercoated one about two months ago, but never got around to posting pics. My car is still dinged up from an accident in December, but will get that fix soon.....I'll take some more pics over the weekend once I wash it, its rained for about 2 weeks off an on here in Los Angeles...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

The valve cover looks very good. Always good to see somthing differernt and not the every other valve cover(polished)

Keep it up


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very very nice, its good to see you went w/ a different color, but im really liking the whole theme.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the comments  The VC looks awesome in person, I really like how the color came out. Now I have to figure out what to do with my CAI. I can either change the couplings or buy one of the Place Racing CAI's - they come with black couplings....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

go with the place racing in my opinion


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

If I were you Id just go to any auto part store and pick up some blue 
couplings


Thats Ford Blue right? my buddy painted his mx6 turbo vc and other parts in the engine that color


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> If I were you Id just go to any auto part store and pick up some blue
> couplings
> 
> 
> Thats Ford Blue right? my buddy painted his mx6 turbo vc and other parts in the engine that color



I saw black couplings at Pep Boys, but I like the sound of a *NEW* Place Racing CAI :thumbup: I gotta make up my mind soon, the GB deal going on seems like its almost over.

It's not Ford Blue, the guy that did the work referred to it as Mirror Blue. Looks like Ford Blue though, I got that color cuz I'm a huge Dodger Fan  As you can see in the pics I got the strut bar mounts done also, along with an engine support bracket, and the alternator bracket. Sets it off nicely. I want to do the AD22VF brake upgrade, and powdercoat the calipers the same color.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the GB is over but you can still get them (untill the run out.........FOREVER!) AT $130. mine is shipping now


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Right, I meant over as in their inventory is running out. I read that they are out of the high port SR20 CAI's. Who knows what they have left for the 1.6. I'll give them a call and see what they have....

Oh and you got a PM pete....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Oh and you got a PM pete....


right back at ya!

also i would think they have some ga's left. (more people tune the sr than a ga i would think)


----------

